# Thermometer - where to stick it in turkey?



## tpuhl17 (Nov 24, 2008)

It's my first turkey and I want to make sure it's cooked to the right temp and not dry.  I've heard conflicting spots on where to stick the thermometer.  The deepest part of the breast (white) or in the thigh (dark)??


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 24, 2008)

Go for the meatiest part of the thigh.  The deepest part of the breast seems confusing, since most of the thermometer will be dangling into the cavity.  Go for the thigh, just don't touch any bone.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 24, 2008)

I was very afraid to click on this thread...  Lol
Yes, the thickest part.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 27, 2008)

...and at what temp do you want it at? Alton says breast at 161, another website says breast at 170 or thigh at 180 -- who knows the answer?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2008)

To be safely cooked, the lowest allowable temperature anywhere in the bird is 161 F.  Thigh meat is better at 180 F.   The testure improves.  

Put the thermometer in the thickest part of the thigh but also check other parts.  

If you are stuffing the turkey, the stuffing must also be at a minimum of 161 F.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 27, 2008)

I thought you're supposed to take it out when the temp is about 10 degrees below the final temp you want the meat to be, then tent loosely with foil and let rest for 1/2 hour or so. With carryover cooking, the temp will continue to rise until it reaches 180 for the thigh.


----------

